

Synchronized, NSLock, pthread, OSSpinLock comparative performance - DenisM
http://perpendiculo.us/?p=133

======
DenisM
Just ran this on my macbook pro core i7:

    
    
      NSLock: 3.364240 sec
      NSLock+IMP Cache: 2.772781 sec
      pthread_mutex: 1.733382 sec
      OSSpinlock: 0.323426 sec
      @synchronized: 4.250744 sec
      isMainThread: 0.373637 sec
      myDummy++: 0.063998 sec
    

The last two are [NSThread isMainThread], and a simple increment of a static
variable. And same test on the iPhone 4s:

    
    
      NSLock: 21.619565 sec
      NSLock+IMP Cache: 18.740027 sec
      pthread_mutex: 11.585992 sec
      OSSpinlock: 3.576578 sec
      @synchronized: 28.453087 sec
      isMainThread: 2.662025 sec
      myDummy++: 0.634946 sec

